# putting in a complaint to IVF Wales/Wales Health commission.



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone done this?

I am livid, scared, upset and devastated. Missed a call on my mobile phone today from Wales Health Commission telling me that the IVF Appeal which was granted actually says I must be treated before my 40th birthday! My treatment planning is on March 2nd, my 40th Birthday is on April 4th.

I am utterly fed up with the way my whole treatment has been handled and I am going to kick up a big fuss about this if something isn't sorted. 

I have managed to get an appointment for 28th January now, but only after ringing and ringing IVF Wales, being passed from person to person and begging them to see me earlier.

My history is as follows.

Tried for a year after consulting doctor (I was 37 - 2007) 
Aug/Sept 2008 doctor refers me to IVF Wales
January/feb 2009 See IVF Wales and am told that I have missed the Age cut-off by about 2 months. No info given about appealing
March/April Start Clomid
May - Pregnant!
June - Miscarriage
24 November see consultant am told I can appeal funding
25th Nov Appeal funding go to IUI evening where I am told I am 'on a list' and no need to contact them as they will contact me
Dec receive call from Health commission wales to aknowledge receipt of appeal.
January 2010 fed up with waiting to hear I contact Health Connission by email and letter and IVF wales by phone. IVF Wales say the soonest they can see me is March 2nd.
Health commission contact me by email to tell me the appeal was approved on Dec 8th and letters were sent to my GP and IVF Wales.
I call IVF Wales and they check - letter is there. They have it in front of me, they read bits of it to me.

Today - call from Health comission telling me that I have to have the treatment before I am 40. Giving me one month between planning appointment and my birthday. 

IVF wales haven't mentioned this to me at any point, they have never contacted me about the appeal. Health commission Wales have never contacted me about the letter until today (Thank you to Sally at the Health commission - without her I would never have known!)

I am really really fed up with this whole thing.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

No advice re complaint - but wanted to send you a big  . 

If it were me I would phone IVF Wales and speak to Debbie or one of the nurses and see whether they can pencil you in for treatment (asap after 28th January) ahead of your planning appointment, given the circumstances. Might not be possible without knowing what protocol you will be doing - but may be worth a phone call. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

oh - can I do that? If I don't then do you think they will not be able to see me until ages after? Health commission wales have called to say they will be flexible. Still, I am


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well rules can sometimes be bent and i am pretty much say that IVF wales wouldnt have not let your have a cycle even with your planning appointment in march.

health commission wales do not deal with many patients have no real understanding of the timings etc of treatment

if you want to complain then do so but i would try and calm down and put your energy into your cycle, you have every chance it will work


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks, I can't be doing with getting this stressed.

Wales Health Commission say that they didn't send a letter to me because they thought my gp or IVF wales would let me know

IVF wales say they didn't contact me because they assumed the health commission people would.

Anyway - now have an appointment for 28th Jan!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep dont get stressed hun its not worth it

the good thing is you have your funding, relax and look forward to the roller coaster and remember we are all here to help you


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Can I make a suggestion, not just for IVF but for any stress that you are going thro.

Just as you have done here, write/type your complaint/frustrations/upset out.... just let it flow.
Then just seal it in an evelope and put it to one side out of the way

You will find it soooo much easer to move on and concentrate on whats important  

This is a wicca thing I have picked up, they even get you to set it alight to 'send it off to who it may concern' iykwim


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks 

I have a blog, I have been pounding it pretty hard lately!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i'm pleased it sounds like you have it sorted now.
i still think its worth writing them a letter though, so that they can tighten up procedures and hopefully prevent anyone else being put in the same position as you.  
just be warned though - i wrote a letter of complaint about our waiting list mix up and its on the front of my file!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Beanie 

hope you're  managing to find some calm. Must be very frustrating knowing that info was there and each party assumed the other was telling you and neither did. 

Just a thought but when they say you have to have the treatment by a deadline do they mean that the treatment process has to have started (ie planned dates established) rather than a cycle completed? 

all the best, sam x


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

They mean that I have to have the treatment before my 40th birthday. I just hope we have enough time between end of this month and April to get the treatment. I dread being on a waiting list or something. I will be writing letters to both IVF wales and The health commission.

In the words of the Health commission 'we can only apologise for not sending you a letter and IVF wlaes are aware of the funding decision'


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

BeanieB this happened to me, i had to be injecting before my 40th birthday.  It was all very rushed because they found a fibroid but i did just manage to get my freebie.  Hope things work out for you


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

oh Mimi - that's really encouraging.   will keep you posted.


----------

